# Carrier Oils



## bader85 (Sep 27, 2011)

I'd like to see who uses what in the brews.  Mainly I see people using GSO.  It is thinner and easily absorbed, plus has some fatty acid benefits, and with proper care won't go rancid for a long time..

Cottonseed or Sesame I've seen used as well.

I've read someone used Walnut oil and liked it...

My question is.. has anyone tried emu, jojoba, avocado, sweet almond, apricot kernel, hemp, or any other kind of oil?  Is there any reason as to why one couldn't besides maybe the viscosity (density/thickness) of it?  From what I've read they all contain the same property of extracted oils, fatty acids (some very beneficial).  Would the body not absorb it any differently as GSO intramuscular?  I've read the patent on Emu and says it can be done intramuscular (when sterilized of course).

Jojoba and Emu oil properties show a lot of interesting things.. anti-bacterial/anti-inflammatory and also have a very long shelf life.

Another question, if there's a certain oil that tends to go bad quickly i.e. evening primrose or rosehip oil, if you were to add in tocopherol (pure vitamin e) or jojobo/emu, would it extend the life of the other oils with its properties that help it from not going bad?  This might not be for intramuscular as much as a trans-dermal carrier oil type of solution/suspension.

Thoughts and experience would be awesome.  I kind of want to experiment, but don't want a hole in my leg.  Of course any and all oils would be .2 filtered.


----------



## tyzero89 (Sep 27, 2011)

Im interested in some responses....ive only used GSO in my brews so far.


----------



## Evil Eagle (Sep 27, 2011)

In for hopefully a good read!!


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Sep 27, 2011)

bump


----------



## brundel (Sep 27, 2011)

*OILS*

*Cottonseed oil*:
Cottonseed oil is a waste product of the cotton industry, so it costs the food manufacturers next to nothing to procure a plentiful supply. The only problem with this is that cotton is not a food crop, therefore is not subject to the same restrictions as to pesticide and fungicide levels. In fact, cotton is one of the most heavily sprayed crops in the world. There are quite often toxic levels of pesticides and fungicides left over and Im not willing to bet the filtering gets it out. It is light in color and fairly thin. This oil is commonly used in pharmaceutical grade gear again due to its price and availability.

*Grapeseed oil*:
Grapeseed Oil is by far the best IMHO. Aside from the information I gave about cottonseed oil, Grapeseed oil is fairly thin has a low risk for allergic reaction and has a number of additional side benefits which include...3,6 and 9 unsaturated fats. Linoleic acid for example. Grapeseed oil also contains Antioxidants and an additional compound that I found quite interesting. Resveratrol. well known for its heart-health and life-extending benefits is also an Estrogen blocker. Because of its unique chemical structure which binds to the estrogen receptor, thus blocking estrogenic activity, it has the ability to increase LH and FSH. The estrogen modulating effects of resveratrol have been proven to dramatically increase testosterone levels, fertility, and erection strength in several animal studies, without any side-effects. Other research with resveratrol has uncovered its supportive role in healthy blood vessel function. Grapeseed man... Grapeseed oil is generally green in color with a low viscosity. This in my opinion is the choice for homebrewers and kitchen chemists.

*Soybean oil*:
Most people have not used this product but I hear good things. Here is a study I found where soybean oil was used as a vehicle for injectable testosterone with good results.

Document title
Pharmacokinetics and pharmacodynamics of injectable testosterone undecanoate in castrated cynomolgus monkeys (Macaca fascicularis) are independent ofdifferent oil vehicles
Auteur(s) / Author(s)
WISTUBA Joachim ; LUETJENS C. Marc ; KAMISCHKE Axel ; GU Yi-Qun ; SCHLATT Stefan ; SIMONI Manuela ; NIESCHLAG Eberhard ;
Résumé / Abstract
Testosterone undecanoate (TU) dissolved in soybean oil was developed in China to improve the pharmacokinetics of this testosterone ester in comparison with TU in castor or tea seed oil. As a pre-clinical primate model, three groups of five castrated cynomolgus macaques received either a single intramuscular injection of 10 mg/kg bodyweight TU in soybean oil, in tea seed oil, or in castor oil (equals 6.3 mg pure T/kg bodyweight for all preparations). Testosterone, estradiol, luteinizing hormone, and follicle-stimulating hormone as well as prostate volume, body weight and ejaculate weight were evaluated. After injection supraphysiological testosterone levels were induced. There were no significant differences in the pharmacokinetics of the three TU preparations for testosterone and estradiol. The gonadotropin levels showed a high individual variation. Prostate volumes increased equally in all groups after administration and declined to castrate level afterwards. *The results suggest that TU in soybean oil produces similar effects as TU in the other vehicles. This study in non-human primates provides no objection to testing of this new preparation in humans.*
Revue / Journal Title
Journal of medical primatology ISSN 0047-2565 CODEN JMPMAO
Source / Source
2005, vol. 34, no4, pp. 178-187 [10 page(s) (article)]
Langue / Language
Anglais
Editeur / Publisher
Blackwell, Oxford, ROYAUME-UNI (1972) (Revue)
Mots-clés d'auteur / Author Keywords
castor oil ; macaque ; pharmacokinetics ; soybean oil ; tea seed oil ; testosterone undecanoate ;
Localisation / Location
INIST-CNRS, Cote INIST : 15665, 35400013816336.0030

I will dig up some more info on other oils shortly.

B


----------



## delcapone (Sep 29, 2011)

very nice brundle youve answered alot of questions i had. I was actually leaning toward cottonseed for some reason. i think ill go with yhe grapeseed. thanx


----------



## Evil Eagle (Sep 29, 2011)

Between Brundle, GMO, and Heavy I don't think there is a question out there that they can't answer. I love it.


----------



## bulldogz (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## tyzero89 (Sep 29, 2011)

delcapone said:


> very nice brundle youve answered alot of questions i had. I was actually leaning toward cottonseed for some reason. i think ill go with yhe grapeseed. thanx



ya it just seems that in the end, GSO is the better option.


----------



## brundel (Sep 29, 2011)

The funny thing.....alot of human grade pharmaceutical manufacturers use cottonseed.
Considering that HRT is a lifelong commitment, we are talking about the potential for chronic toxic pesticide exposure....I dont even want to know what that can cause but I know for certain its not good.


----------



## KUVinny (Sep 29, 2011)

I also prefer GSO, but am curious about sesame oil.


----------



## oufinny (Sep 29, 2011)

brundel said:


> The funny thing.....alot of human grade pharmaceutical manufacturers use cottonseed.
> Considering that HRT is a lifelong commitment, we are talking about the potential for chronic toxic pesticide exposure....I dont even want to know what that can cause but I know for certain its not good.



There is low risk pharma test that gets FDA oversight has pesticides. The FDA sucks a lot but they are careful about contaminents.  Spare me the conspiracy theory, they do some things right.


----------



## brundel (Sep 29, 2011)

Remember a couple of years ago how the FDA warned Americans not to buy prescription drugs from Canada because they might be "contaminated by terrorists?" I'm not making that up: That was the official announcement of an FDA spokesperson, and it was part of their fear strategy for enforcing a monopoly on U.S. consumers so that Big Pharma could continue engaging in rampant price fixing.

The implication in that warning is that drugs purchased in the United States are therefore safer, correct? What the FDA didn't tell anyone, however, is that most pharmaceuticals purchased in the United States are manufactured outside the U.S.; many from China or Puerto Rico. So they're not even made in the U.S. anyway, and drug companies are simply importing them from other countries just like a consumer might do if she drove across the border and bought her medications in Canada or Mexico.

But hold on: The FDA actually used to run full-page magazine ads warning consumers about the dangers of drugs being contaminated if they were bought from Mexico, Canada or -- God forbid -- the Internet! Those drugs were dangerous, the FDA warned us, because they were not subjected to rigorous quality control requirements. The implication in that warning, of course, is that brand-name pharmaceuticals sold in the U.S. at U.S. pharmacies must therefore NOT be contaminated.

Enter the blood-thinning drug Heparin. This blood-thinning drug, made by Baxter International, was recently discovered by consumers to have been manufactured in China. Worse yet, the quality controls in China were so low that this FDA approved, brand-name prescription drug was apparently deliberately contaminated with an adulterated chemical that has now resulted in the death of dozens of consumers in the United States. Sound familiar? It's precisely the scenario dreamed up by the FDA to warn consumers away from pharmaceuticals purchased in Canada, Mexico or elsewhere. But guess what? It turns out that brand-name, FDA-approved prescription drugs sold at monopoly prices right here in the United States are adulterated too!

Three astonishing facts about brand-name pharmaceuticals
So far, then, there are three astonishing facts that have come out of this recent news about Heparin:

Fact #1: Most U.S. prescription drugs aren't even made in the U.S.

Fact #2: Many U.S. prescription drugs are made in China, a country widely known to have the lowest quality control standards in the world.

Fact #3: U.S. drug companies don't even run quality control checks on the drugs they import from China!

That third fact should send a chill up your spine. What it means is that U.S. drug companies contract with cheap, low-end Chinese chemical factories to manufacture their drugs at something like two cents a pill (which they can mark up to $20 a pill or more...), and then they import these Chinese-made pills and don't even test them before selling them to U.S. consumers!

If it wasn't for the fact that so many Americans have now died from this, the whole thing would be quite hilarious. Why? Because the FDA and Big Pharma are always running around touting how "safe" their products are while screaming about how dangerous herbs and supplements are. And yet nutritional supplement companies test their ingredients for contaminants with far greater frequency than drug companies. That Heparin contamination flap would never have happened to an honest nutritional supplement company because they're always testing their raw materials -- especially if they buy materials from China, which is known all over the world as the Capitol of Contamination!

Big Pharma, it seems, just skips that step. Whatever the Chinese throw into their pill bottles, U.S. drug companies just buy it and pass it on to patients and consumers without bothering to test the pills before selling them. Wow. Talk about trading safety for profits...

So much for the "safety" of Big Pharma's drugs sold in the United States, huh? This isn't something you hear in Big Pharma's TV ads, is it? "Buy Vytorex. Made in China! Never tested for contaminants! Take at your own risk!"

Did you know that the FDA has not inspected 93% of the factories that manufacture pharmaceuticals outside the U.S.? You can read more details on that in my article entitled Heparin Blood Thinner Drug Linked to Sudden Deaths; Cheap Ingredients Imported from Chinese Chemical Factory at Heparin Blood Thinner Drug Linked to Sudden Deaths; Cheap Ingredients Imported from Chinese Chemical Factory

As it turns out, many of the pharmaceuticals manufactured for U.S. drug companies are contaminated with bizarre things like metal parts from the gears of processing machines, flecks of paint from factory walls, and who knows what else. The safety standards are so incredibly low for pharmaceuticals that cheap, low-cost manufacturers in China and elsewhere can apparently put almost anything in the drugs, and nobody ever checks the quality anyway. These drugs are rushed right from the cheap Chinese factories to pharmacy shelves in the United States where gullible consumers -- comforted by the FDA's proclamations of quality and safety -- swallow these pills and die.

Learn more: Heparin Contamination Fiasco Reveals Dirty Secret of Drug Industry: Their Pills are Made in China!


----------



## brundel (Sep 29, 2011)

Also.....there are aliens kidnapping women and impregnating them with alien babies.


----------



## Evil Eagle (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## dwmer (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm not advocating against GSO but when you mention all the health benefits aren't you ignoring that the benefits are a result of ingesting GSO not injecting GSO?  I'm not expert but It'd seem to me that injecting vs ingesting might result in different effects.


----------



## brundel (Sep 30, 2011)

This is possible yes.
I have not seen research to support injecting GSO will have the same benefits as if ingested via the oral route. I do know this....if you inject something which has pesticides in it it WILL effect you. So GSO may or may not carry the same health benefits, however, alot of times IM injections will cause an increase in effectiveness of compounds not lessen it. In this way we bypass potential destruction in the stomach so while there are no research studies regarding antioxidants in GSO from injections, it is very likely that they do in fact still remain intact.


----------



## UA_Iron (Sep 30, 2011)

Safflower oil has nearly the same fatty acid content as GSO minus the dumb green tint.


----------



## keith1569 (Sep 30, 2011)

Ya i like Safflower oil..I have used soybean oil to without issue.


----------



## delcapone (Oct 4, 2011)

was on research supply .net looking at their usp carrier oil G.S.O. if i was to brew my own test e. this is what i would use correct?


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Oct 4, 2011)

delcapone said:


> was on research supply .net looking at their usp carrier oil G.S.O. if i was to brew my own test e. this is what i would use correct?


you can use that for any oil base brew.


----------



## delcapone (Oct 4, 2011)

ok just making sure i had the right oil. it also said great for cosmetics and rubbing on your skin. but i plan on sterilizing at 210 deg. and it did say filtered usp . they also have ethyl oliate but ive read some things on that , and all i read wasnt good. thnx for your reply gymrat


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Oct 4, 2011)

eo is used for some hard to hold recipes, if your just doing long esters you dont need it


----------



## dwmer (Oct 4, 2011)

Couple questions;

Does anyone know how soybean oil compares to gso in terms of thickness?

I don't have any experience with EO but do you guys feel like the criticisms of it are valid?  Has anyone had issues filtering EO?  I've seen some claims of the stuff ruining filters but idk how valid they are.


----------



## UA_Iron (Oct 5, 2011)

dwmer said:


> Couple questions;
> 
> Does anyone know how soybean oil compares to gso in terms of thickness?
> 
> I don't have any experience with EO but do you guys feel like the criticisms of it are valid?  Has anyone had issues filtering EO?  I've seen some claims of the stuff ruining filters but idk how valid they are.



use a pvdf filter and you'll be fine - or ptfe but they tend to clog easier


----------



## BP2000 (Oct 24, 2012)

What is the shelf life of GSO with ba added?  Doesn't it go rancid quickly?


----------

